# Psalm-Singing Article



## bookslover (Jun 10, 2008)

There's a good, basic introduction to psalm-singing here: reformation 21 :: the Online Magazine of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals. It's the top article, by Joe Holland, in the right-hand column, at the top of the page. I found it edifying.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 11, 2008)

Said article was also mentioned in this thread.


----------

